# Red Jacket Firearms



## ckpettit (Jul 5, 2012)

I want to know what everybody thinks about Red Jacket Firearms does anybody own any of there rifles or shotguns are they good weapons? i guess what i am asking for is product reviews from real owners


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I tried to get ahold of them about pricing one of their AR,s but I guess its like the old saying goes. if you have to ask the price you can't afford it. They never did return my email.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ain't never owned any a there stuff. I've browesed there website, looks like good stuff, but outa my price range.

I'd like ta get one a them 10-22 bullpup conversions though.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Whenevr a place has THIS much exposure prices will go higher so I am suspicous of their value.

It might be good stuff.. but I believe due to the excessive promotion they can ask top dollar and get it a bit beyond to where it should be priced at..


----------

